# God of War III Media blowout



## uchiha_madara (Feb 13, 2009)

Journalists were given a preview of the latest game in the God of War series.Check out what they got to see and share your thoughts on what the game should be like etc etc.
A couple of links
*www.1up.com/do/previewPage?pager.offset=0&cId=3172781&p=

*www.gametrailers.com/game/3455.html


----------



## hellgate (Feb 13, 2009)

shall surely luk out for that game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

Just checked out the interview with the SCE Santa Monica division developers. They said it's going to be bigger & more bad ass this time round. It would be a big treat to see how enormous the Titans would be on the PS3. The new gauntlet on Kratos's hands look awesome. He could literally punch a hole into a wall with that thing. The blades of Chaos are still the default weapon I assume. Can't wait for a gameplay footage & a possible release date to be announced at the next E3.


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 14, 2009)

i am going to get this game definitely!

check the HD trailer
Trailer


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey, what about the Legendary Unreal Tournament? Has is been discontinued after 2004?


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 14, 2009)

Just seen the trailers an interviews, I am sure this game will be f00kin EPIC....Kratos is the badass-est of them all and all the earlier GOW games brewed pure adrenaline...seemed like an experience of a lifetime and wanting for more and more.....  I am a faithful PC gamer with a strong bias to FPSes, but I love hack'n'slash ones too... GOW1/2 was the primary reason I got myself a cheap second hand PS2, GOW:COO was the reason that I got myself a slim PSP.... an now it looks like GOW3 will be the reason I will buy a PS3.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

Hope this game will sport a true 1080p resolution.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2009)

Superb Trailor. The Cestus looks awesome. lI hope they roll out a PSP version soon too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

^of the game?  They have left out PS2, so no chance in hell is the PSP getting this one.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Yea,  Maybe.

BTW If I ever buy a PS3, it will be for GOW.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 14, 2009)

This game is going to be epic.
It is said that the game will have about 120 pages of script so it is not going to be just kill,bash and hack etc but some good story too to backup all the mayhem.
The visuals are already good the trailer was rendered in real time *blog.us.playstation.com/2009/02/13/god-of-war-iii-press-event-qa-and-new-trailer/ and the perspective that the dev team has presented on gameplay mechanics in the interviews also hints to a substantial change(the good kind  )like being able to do wall runs,new weapons like the Cestus and presence of upto 50 enemies.

The game was said to be in 1080p from the very beginning and every teaser and trailer has also been presented in 1080p.
For those who want Full HD trailer go to *www.us.playstation.com register and grab the 1080p trailers(it's the only site that is offering the trailers at that res AFAIK).The res bump is gonna be awesome like for e.g. they have done individual modeling of Kratos's teeth and well it opens up a lot of vistas. 
Well the journos have already been shown (plus released screenshots) the death of Helios, I hope we get to deal some bashing to trinity of Hades(confirmed),Poseidon and Zeus(his death is obvious at this time) and may be a titan or two, too.This game has me really amped up can't wait for E3.

@comp@ddict:Is it really that hard to read what the thread is about before commenting .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't think that is a real time footage. Clearly looks like a CGI made trailer. Much like the Killzone 2 fiasco that Sony pulled off a few years back. Looks very promising nevertheless. Battling hordes of enemies at once is going to be total chaos. Pray this game really pushes the envelope of graphic bar that has been set by other games out there. 

I'm also curious to know what locations would be featured in this game. God of War II had a varied locations & it was presented beautifully. Also the developers added that presenting Gaia & the other titans in such high quality would be a big challenge. I hope it would be twice better than scaling Cronos in the original God of War.

Also Sony claims that this would be the last game in the franchise, which is quite shocking to be honest. Here's the link: *www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3171882


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 14, 2009)

*blog.us.playstation.com/2009/...d-new-trailer/
There it is given that the footage is real time and anyway if it was CGI it would have been way-way beautiful.
Well Kratos's story may end but they might do it in a way that there is a scope for something more in future like Kratos kills all gods and titan's terrified of his strength kill him but he locks them up before dying(I wonder where he or for that matter god's would go on dying).Fast Forward a few thousand years and vengeful Titans get released again and now a new God of War is needed.
It is very difficult for me to believe too, that they are going to finish the series absolutely cuz a franchise like this is a golden goose you just don't kill it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 14, 2009)

^The links gives an Error 404 - Not Found message.

PS boards would always make those claims. They did the same thing when KZ 2 was first announced & made our jaw drop. But it did turn out to be a pretty good title in the end as evident from the reviews. That's what they are trying to do with GOW III as well. Regardless, it will certainly be a total overhaul over it's PS2 brethren.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 14, 2009)

*blog.us.playstation.com/2009/02/13/god-of-war-iii-press-event-qa-and-new-trailer/
Sorry about the link before and it's not a forum link but a blog and it seems that it is managed by the company directly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2009)

Gonna get this one for sure. Need to save some money


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 15, 2009)

Check out the official website!
*www.us.playstation.com/GodofWarIII/


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Gotta get this


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 16, 2009)

The following pic made my day...ROFLMAO !!!!  

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/4937/kratoslw5eu0.jpg


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 16, 2009)

~Bom~


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

@rockthegod :- lol nice pic.

Anyways, I will be buying a console soon and I think it will be for this game .


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Total Spartan Action


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2009)

GoW2 is the title that made peoples buy a playstation2 during its hard time. Now here comes GoW3 to save the sony from the losses of this fiscal year. There is on doubt saying GoW3 Is a complete saviour of ps3. It will be the game, showing which the ps3 owners could raise their head in pride.


----------



## amitash (Feb 17, 2009)

the game looks brilliant... Still its not worth buying a ps3 for it...no cheap games if u know what i mean


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 17, 2009)

@vamsikrishna919:





> GoW2 is the title that made peoples buy a playstation2 during its hard time.


You are kidding right.The PS2 might have had hard times during its launch period but in the later years it wiped the floor with all its competitors in terms of market share and still enjoys a healthy sale.
GOW2 wasn't supposed to be on the PS2 but it did(google a little for why).
But yeah GOW3 is supposed to be the rallying cry for PS3 and its capabilities.

@amitash:Though I understand what you are trying to say but if it is anything like it's predecessors than buying PS3 just for this game is worth it IMO.

Has anybody observed how a little trailer from GOW3 overshadowed the release KZ2, I mean in online terms of course.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

^That's because Killzone 1 was barely anywhere close to being called a successful game. God of War on the other hand defined the true graphical power of the Playstation 2. Not only was the first one a stellar hit but the sequel was twice better than it. With the reputation being so solid, why wouldn't the 3rd game trailer create more buzz than KZ2? 

Killzone 2 had tested a lot of people's patience with it's dodgy release speculations but now it's finally here. God of War III had generated hype & buzz since the day people ended up with God of War II & knew that Kratos would come back to whoop some royal Titan ass. With stakes so high, I don't think anyone would deny that it's easily the most awaited game of the year. It's like waiting for Gears of War II on the Xbox 360.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2009)

Never played any GoW game but got both? Shall I hurry through em before this one hits the scene? When is it planned to be launched?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 17, 2009)

^What the?  That is a royal sin if you own a Playstation 2 & have not played/completed/touched/imagined playing God of War. 

Dude stop posting & get slashing. If you honestly start playing without touching any other game, then I promise you are worthy of being in this thread.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 17, 2009)

Kratos kicks some major God ass 8)


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^What the?  That is a royal sin if you own a Playstation 2 & have not played/completed/touched/imagined playing God of War.



+1


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 17, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> The following pic made my day...ROFLMAO !!!!
> 
> *img207.imageshack.us/img207/4937/kratoslw5eu0.jpg



nice image


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 17, 2009)

@Sunny1211993:





> Shall I hurry through em before this one hits the scene?


The game is most likely to hit next year so take your time but that you have them and haven't played them is beyond surprising.

Just wondering how they are going to spin the story, I mean Kratos is just a mountain slope away from slaying the gods/godesses, but they(game designers) are obviously going to throw some quest like thing in it for sure.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry pal,I mistook it to be just another game but as you all are talking,it must be good. Will start from tomorrow

Just a little question here,is the story of Chains Of Olympus different from the main GoW story? I haven't played it on my PSP either (Hides in a corner,afraid of ethan and uchicha).

@rockthegod,cool pic,pwnd Xbox 360 users hard!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 18, 2009)

uchiha_madara said:


> @vamsikrishna919:
> You are kidding right..



first, Sorry for the late replay

I don't think ps2 is on the top of consoles. During the Q1 of 2007 the first place of consoles was occupaied by X360 followed by wii,ps3 and psp and later comes the ps2(This is my pridiction). I haven't seen any people vaugly buying the playstation 2. I am dam sure that the ps2 sales will be dramatically less in 2007if the GodOfWar2 was not released as  ps2 exclus2 exclusive. 

More over there was no good titles during that year for playstation 2 which is obivious that it is facing a hard time.



Sunny1211993 said:


> Never played any GoW game but got both? Shall I hurry through em before this one hits the scene? When is it planned to be launched?



lolz... you are a ps2 owner and havent palyed God Of War... 

sh!t.... what a insult to the brutality in you....

Pray to the god of war. He may forgive you for your sacrilege.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 18, 2009)

wHAHAHA wELL SAID DUDE


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> first, Sorry for the late replay
> 
> I don't think ps2 is on the top of consoles. During the Q1 of 2007 the first place of consoles was occupaied by X360 followed by wii,ps3 and psp and later comes the ps2(This is my pridiction). I haven't seen any people vaugly buying the playstation 2. I am dam sure that the ps2 sales will be dramatically less in 2007if the GodOfWar2 was not released as  ps2 exclus2 exclusive.
> 
> More over there was no good titles during that year for playstation 2 which is obivious that it is facing a hard time.


Allow me to cut in. Playstation 2 had never really faced much competition from any console. Even when the original Xbox was launched it still sold like hot cakes. PS2 was the only console to secure a huge part of third party & first party exclusive titles. Just check it's sales stats & you'll know how it managed to outsell even the PS3. 

It's not a comparison of the next-generation console being on top in contrast to the PS2. It's pretty obvious that a next-generation console would have better processing power than it's older generation brethren. The only question is to how long can a older generation console sustain albeit facing competition from the newer generation. Microsoft had obliterated it's original Xbox from the grid once the Xbox 360 was supposed to be launched. But the PS2 is still going strong & shows no indication of stopping. This was never expected as every console has an estimated life is roughly 3-4 years (or less depending on the success). It's almost nearing a decade. 

God of War II was not the reason for it's success but the original God of War  & many other titles were. The original God of War was released in 2004, a time when people thought that PS2 had reached it's hardware limitations. It set a benchmark for lot of games available at that point. A lot of people bought the PS2 (and are still buying it) merely because it had a huge library of titles. God of War II was just one of the must-have titles. Even without it the console still had high amount of sales. 

As for the stats, I got off from Wikipedia & it mentions that in 2006, PS2 sold around 6 million units in Europe alone & the 360 sold around 2 million units in Europe in 2006. So that shows how popular PS2 sales chart was even back when Xbox 360 was available.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 18, 2009)

You people are bashing me like hell!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2009)

^^lets open the hell hole then


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 18, 2009)

A little correction God of War was released in 2005(March 22).

@vamsikrishna919:As I said before they didn't make GOW-2 so they could sell more PS2, *www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=1&cId=3172707 read up what the game director has to say.

Or the hole to Hades .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 18, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> You people are bashing me like hell!!


Bashing? Nah! That's not our style. I prefer to take it out in a steel cage match. 

@uchiha: My bad. Got the release mixed up.


----------



## ayuboy (Feb 18, 2009)

*☠☢☣☤*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Allow me to cut in. Playstation 2 had never really faced much competition from any console. Even when the original Xbox was launched it still sold like hot cakes. PS2 was the only console to secure a huge part of third party & first party exclusive titles. Just check it's sales stats & you'll know how it managed to outsell even the PS3.
> 
> It's not a comparison of the next-generation console being on top in contrast to the PS2. It's pretty obvious that a next-generation console would have better processing power than it's older generation brethren. The only question is to how long can a older generation console sustain albeit facing competition from the newer generation. Microsoft had obliterated it's original Xbox from the grid once the Xbox 360 was supposed to be launched. But the PS2 is still going strong & shows no indication of stopping. This was never expected as every console has an estimated life is roughly 3-4 years (or less depending on the success). It's almost nearing a decade.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the stats bhai. But i only mean that ps2 is facing hardtime not downtime. Do you remember howmany blockbusters or ps2 games released in 2007...... Very less execpt god of war2. That's what i only mean.



uchiha_madara said:


> @vamsikrishna919:As I said before they didn't make GOW-2 so they could sell more PS2, *www.1up.com/do/feature?pager.offset=1&cId=3172707 read up what the game director has to say.
> 
> Or the hole to Hades .



I have not said that they have released god of war 2 to increase the ps2 sales. But the release of God of War 2 has boosted up the ps2 reputation .during


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome graphics !!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

guys is it comming for ps3 ???

there has been some doubts.,.. as i read in ps3news a few days earlier... they said GOW 3 is not comming to ps3...

can anyone give news regrading this...


and where can i read or know the story of god of war 1,2 ... incase i want to play god of war 3 in ps3 ????


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 20, 2009)

^Its coming ONLY to the PS3 as of now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 20, 2009)

@Naveen,no need to worry dude. It's a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2009)

ok guys...
 thnks for confirmation..

but to do to track the story..

i want to know from the begining...


coz i was in a mad state when i played MGS4 ... where i havent played other gaes of the series .. and everything didnt fit... and for me that game sucked.. except for its graphics...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 21, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> but to do to track the story..
> 
> i want to know from the begining...


The best way to know the story is to experience it first hand by playing it on the PS2. That is how you will feel connected to each character's. This is not a game that you would like to just read the story & hop along on any of it's series randomly. If you really need to know about it then why not try reading it over Wikipedia. They have a properly formatted storyline.

You won't know what the characters look like though as it's text only.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2009)

You can also try reading GOW FAQ's or Walkthroughs. They also have screenshots so you will understand better. Though it will be very detailed.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 5, 2009)

though blowout has blown away, some new tidbit
*kotaku.com/5163680/concept-art-god-of-war-iiis-fire-titan
*www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=22549

and a bit unrelated
*kotaku.com/5161874/rumor-second-god-of-war-psp-game-in-the-works


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2009)

Will this title would be out for PC?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> Will this title would be out for PC?



no, not at all. 

Sony Computer Entertainment, has not released many games for pc. I hardly remember a game released for pc by SCE. The cause may be, they want their games exclusive for their consoles or they might be thinking why supporting microsoft by releaseing a game in their platform.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> I hardly remember a game released for pc by SCE.


Quite simply because there isn't any SCE game released for the PC.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 26, 2009)

For those interested
*blog.us.playstation.com/2009/03/23...irector-stig-asmussen-answers-your-questions/

*blog.us.playstation.com/2009/03/24...-director-ken-feldman-answers-your-questions/

*blog.us.playstation.com/2009/03/25...gn-director-todd-papy-answers-your-questions/


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 26, 2009)

*kotaku.com/5185011/anyone-for-god-of-war-iii-gameplay-footage


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2009)

Holy crap. I just saw that GDC leaked gameplay. It looks dam promising. Hope there are more enemies filled onscreen simultaneously. We need a HD trailer of a gameplay footage. That way atleast we could see the graphical enhancement this game has received. Was that Kratos controlling the troll or was he just blinded out with the hits & lashing out wildly?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2009)

^ yup...! i too checked the video in which Kratos grabs the neck of the cyclops and control it to destroy the bunch of enemies. This is one of the new features included in GOW3. The controling of a cyclops using blades reminds me the   monster in garden place in POP:TTT


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jun 3, 2009)

Check out this page fellas
*www.gametrailers.com/game/god-of-war-iii/3455

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaeNnwDqf-...hp?f=6&t=832&start=50&feature=player_embedded

*gamevideos.1up.com/video/id/25009


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 13, 2009)

A heads up
*kotaku.com/5313033/god-of-war-movie-sticks-to-game-plot-like-loincloth-to-kratos


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jul 14, 2009)

not exactly god f war 3 stuff but anyway,
*kotaku.com/5313916/god-of-war-novel-is-283-pages-of-gggggrrrrr


----------

